# Polar Bear Run 2014?



## semojetman (Jan 3, 2014)

Anybody planned for the Polar Bear run this year?
Monday its supposed to be a high of like 8 degrees.
Its perfect. Just kidding!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 3, 2014)

First Saturday in February is what I've heard. Might go depending on the weather.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 4, 2014)

where is it?

8 degrees sounds balmy compared to what weve had lately


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there a website link? I can put it on the homepage if you guys want….. Let me know!


----------



## semojetman (Jan 4, 2014)

I just sold my little jetjon or I would have like to have taken it but I guess ill just take the blazer.


----------



## Seth (Jan 5, 2014)

The Cabin Fever Run on the Gasconade is on February 1st. My buddy who usually goes will be out of town working so I have to find some other brave souls to go with me.


----------



## lowe1648 (Jan 23, 2014)

The last few years hearing you guys talk about this run it makes me want to drive down and spend a few days on the water. I just checked on the GPS and it would be close to 1600 mile round trip. Are there any runs you guys do further north in the winter or summer?


----------

